

Svetlana Gerasimenko, one of the discoverers of Rosetta’s target comet - aliya_gaisa
http://room.eu.com/article/49/q/gerasimenko

======
starik36
Wow, very uplifting. Thanks for this.

------
deepsun
Not Found (#404)

